# Looming!!!!



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello, to all.
I have been looming for a few years now, and am able to make hats, mitts, scarves cowls, blankets, aphgans, lapgahns and numerous baby items. All sizes as well. What i like best about looming is how fast it is. A full grown adult hat, tweeded, and brimmed takes less than 40 mins! I also love combining crochet to edge my pieces, even though looming comes out as a knit stich. If you would like to see some of my pieces or learn how, please let me know!! Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to KP from Sacramento California. I would love to see pictures of your work. I have given Looms to various Grandchildren and Nieces who wanted to learn to knit but didn't have the patience to stick with it.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Would absolutely love to see.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there is a section here on KP about looming. You may want to check in there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-101-1.html


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

We would love to see photos of your work. Can you tell me
what size looms you are talking about. Because I only crochet these days in front of TV normally, are these looms
comfortable enough to balance on your lap, or not. I would
not want to have to sit up to a table, as need to keep my
legs up, due to an old car accident injury.
Please show a photo of the loom, if you can.
Thank-you
Moisey


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

missylam said:


> Would absolutely love to see.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup

Welcome to KP.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm new to this site, and am having issues with the pictures. But Yes, they are beyond perfect for the lap, even the aphgan loom. I watch t.v ad loom. I'll try sending a pic. It keeps saying low memory ? Thanx.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Ahh, i see. But at least u tried! Am having issued with pics. Will keep trying. Thanx.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you, i absolutely will, as soon as I figure the picture thing out!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope you can work out the picture problem. We are all anxious to see them.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Wooohooo! I sent a pic!
These are 2 hats i loomed and made a brim with crochet. 1 is a baby hat the other more plain is an adult. No i know how,.i'll do more. Thanx!


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,
These are some blankets. 1 is a small fluffy baby blanket made with peach sparkle. 2 is a tweeded and striped lapgahn, the 3rd is a ruffled edged lapgahn. All 3 are loomed, and edged with crochet.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, they are lovely. Thanks Chickkie for that link, which
gave me another link to watch a male instructor show how it
is done. It looks like a strange, long brush of some kind.
I have seen photos of other looms on sale here that look
nothing like that one, which do not really interest me.
It was interesting to watch.
Thanks
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

This lapgahn is what i call verigated sherbert! Loomed and crochet edge


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Here are some of my looms. The first weird looking one, is one that can make queen size aphgans! 2nd pic, is the set of round ones. 3Rd pic is a loom i made myself, so i can make different sizes of thumbs for mitts. I also have along rectangle loom, and a sock loom.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanx Chickee, for that link. I live in a small-ish town, and no one has heard of it! This is a great site.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Someone said, somewhere, that they are available from Walmart.
We don't have those stores over here, but have K-mart, Target, & Spotlight stores so wonder if they are available
here. Does anyone know the NAME OF THE LOOM so I can make
enquiries from this end?
Thanks
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

From here yup at wal-mart. But ebay has wonderful looms and different ones. The most durable are "Knifty Knitters" may be spelled different. Target does not sell them, in Canada anyways. Zellers does, and Michael's. I hope that helps.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Did not know you could make so many different items on a loom. Really nice work.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

The photos of the loom shown are different again to the one in the demonstration. I know I have a plastic open teeth type brush somewhere, which looks like it. If I find it, maybe I can have a practice on it (joke) & see what happens!
I am very impressed with the knitting you have achieved on
these looms because after becoming "hooked" on crochet I have become lazy about knitting and to achieve good results like the real avid knitters on this site would have to source all the best, latest, knitting apparatus and start all over again, which I am not prepared to do.

I will have to think more about looming, while enjoying
watching your lovely work. If you can also take photos of
the other looms you are using, that would be good.
Sorry to take up your time, but you have got us all thinking
outside (or inside) the box!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank-you very much! Could not knit or crochet for the life of me, despite my mother creating beautiful things, until i received the Martha Stewart peg/loom set. It was alright, but it did get me started, and buying the other looms. You can make all sorts. Baby booties, fist-mitts, baby sleeping sacks, little dresses slippers, wristers, yup, sky is the limit! I did learn to crochet, and love combining the 2. I like how it's arthritis friendly as well.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Moisey, I do know what loom u are talking about and that one may be difficult because the top of the pegs have no nubs, so yarn slipps off. These 2 looms here, are great. The top smaller one, says it's a sock loom, but i make delicate things like preemie hats and mitts or lacey scarves. And it is adjustable. 2Nd loom, longer one, is the best "starter" loom, as u can make hats, scarves, pillows and squares for blankets. U can't go wrong with that, and u'll never get bored !


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry, here's the pic!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thankyou kaytonah! The white one at the front is the one
being used in the demonstration. If we can't buy one easily
a handyman could make one using a wooden frame with dowels.
Thanks again,
Moisey


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the set of round looms. I make 52 hats, every year, for a local shelter. I really like the crocheted brim on your hat.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=loom+knitting+beginning

This is the demonstration using the white loom.
Moisey


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I watched the demo on making a scarf which is third from the
bottom on the list of videos & they used the "Knifty Knitter"
the name of which I missed before. Now I know.
Thanks again
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

That is so awesome ! I absolutely love the speed. I also donate to Children's aid society and the Aids community. When i make the hats, after i take it off the loom and cinch it, i then just crochet around the bottom. You can also make brims right on the loom. Just loom about 5-7 rows (or how ever big you want) then take the bottom, and flip each loop onto the peg directly above, flip with hook, and voila ! Onstant brim.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

For you info Moisey, so u don't get bombarded or overwhelmed like i did. I got my first loom set which the instructions told me i had to do actual knit and purl stitches. I was so confused, and set it aside. I got the knift knitters set, and have created my own patterns, simply by flipping yarn over peg! Thats it. Nothin fancy. But yet very durable, as I did the stretch test, and the many wash test. I just love the simplicity and being able to give 385 peices of winter wear last year. I have a job where i am on call, so 3-4 hats in a night, is awesome. No bragging, just singing the praises of the loom,just like the other lady stated, she maked 52 and donates them. Thats 52 people who will be warm because of her. I've been asked by the aids commitie to teach a red scarf looming class, because world aids day is in December and all the red scarves made get tied around the light poles of downtown. Also called a yarn bomb! I really don't know what cannot be done on a loom!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks kaytonah, They do yarn-bombing in our local shopping
area as well. It livens up the place a bit, and if the
work is donated to charities or serves a good cause, all the
better. I went looking for the plastic brush I have which looks like the white loom but cannot put my hands on it right now, as it would have looked good for a photo here by camparison, and would have been good for a laugh.

Never mind, I will come across it next time when having a spring clean out, and today is very warm for winter at 24 degrees so Spring is on the way, officially on September the first, and I can't wait this year to get rid of all our
aches & pains.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

I think the yarn bomb idea is so cool. The scarves are donated, and attached is a "in memory of" card and also info on aids ect. This can be done by any organization. The little whit loom i made was for thumbs for mitts, as I did not know how to make thumbs on their own. I'm pretty sure the loom you have may be a sock loom. As It is summer here, when fall comes, i'll know its your spring! As I do more winter wear peices, i'll share them. Right now, am doing my firt crochet pattern. So. No mom! Saw an easy pattern for a purse/bag, and went for it. Almost done. Will send a pic. My shift ends soon. Nighty night'


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck with your first crocheted purse. They are really
easy to make & you can embellish them any way you can think
of. If you click on my name above my Avatah, the back page
will open up & click on "Number of topics created", in my case it is 16. Click on (list) & a list of topics comes up
& you can see some of what I have crocheted while on this site by choosing a heading & clicking on it. You can also
do this with other members & see what they have made.
PS. I have many other photos of crocheted projects including purses, which I can show you. Goodnight while we
think about our evening meal.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I use the round looms for baby hat,And long looms for anything bigger,


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Welcome from Ohio. Love all your loom projects.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Speaking of looms, I see AKB has come out with their own NEW hat loom and another ERG Sock Loom.

http://www.knittingboard.com/Default.asp


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a set of looms that I have yet to try. I would love to see what can be done with these!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaytonah said:


> I'm new to this site, and am having issues with the pictures. But Yes, they are beyond perfect for the lap, even the aphgan loom. I watch t.v ad loom. I'll try sending a pic. It keeps saying low memory ? Thanx.


KP has a problem with pictures.. for some reason the Preview tab erases your pictures from the post!.. just click reply, Choose File and click on the picture you want.. its really easy..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great post!!! and welcome to KP Kaytona we just got another wonderful loom knitter a few weeks ago. I hope she pops in.. she uses the large figure 8 loom and makes large blankets 

I have a round purple loom and I found a home made one that is about 36" long with nails on each side.. I bet if I researched this more I could make quite a large blanket on that one..


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great work!!!Lok for invisibleloomcraft.blogspot of Renee Van Hoy.She has many books with wonderfull projects and stich dictionary for looms.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kaytonah said:


> Here are some of my looms. The first weird looking one, is one that can make queen size aphgans! 2nd pic, is the set of round ones. 3Rd pic is a loom i made myself, so i can make different sizes of thumbs for mitts. I also have along rectangle loom, and a sock loom.


Just-- WOW!! A lady from Jordan who came to our Sr Center needlework group over several years while visiting her daughter had to switch to looming when her hands got bad arthritis. I had forgotten that but might help others.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Please share your pix! Thanks! pj


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love to see your loom work!
I have several different ones. But haven't really used them much. So I would love to see your work, maybe it will inspire me


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Kaytonah, love your hats and the pictures. I have several oblong looms and a Martha Stewart Loom set. But haven't been successful. May need your expertise.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Janana: If you go to the site that krankymax,has given on
page 3 you will see some demos given by Martha Stewart, as
I recognised her voice (she is often on the David Letterman
show, on late each night here) and she shows the different
styles of setting up the weaving with "e" or "8" styles etc.
There are other demonstrators also showing different looms
etc and it is very interesting. Please take a look at it. I am still thinking about it while I keep crocheting along in the meantime. Hmmmm.
Moisey


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Katonah, 

I absolutely love Looming! I'm new at it, but I'm doing my first 
afghan / stockinette stitch & this one IS FOR ME! I can't wait to be as good as U, making so many different things. Plz family, check this new creative needlework out! It's AWESOME! 

www.knittingboard.com - U can find Looms here & use 

Yarn from your favorite stores 

Thanks for sharing, 
Deana


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Moisey said:


> Janana: If you go to the site that krankymax,has given on
> page 3 you will see some demos given by Martha Stewart, as
> I recognised her voice (she is often on the David Letterman
> show, on late each night here) and she shows the different
> ...


Thank you I will do that immediately.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanx Fran.
I just got away from looming 4 days ago, and did my 1st solo crochet (without mom!) It turnef out very nice. Mom did warn me, that some patterns do not match up, and you'll have to figure things out as you go. Yup 4 placed i had to improvise. Thanx Mom. This piece is dedicated to her. Enjoy ladies. My next peice will be a hat.
Kay
P.s. mom didn't wanna show her face!!


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,
Just my opinion, but i found trying to do actual knitting stiches on the loom very difficult and time consuming. The way i taught myself and has not failed, is bringing the yarn thru the middle. Winding it around the peg clock-wise an doing that to all the pegs in a counter clockwise motion around the loom. Then wrapping a second time. Then anchor your yarn, and begin flipping the bottom yarn over the top, counterclockwise, until finished, then wrap again, flip again. It comes out as a knitt stich. No one can tell. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Janana,
I posted my "opinionated " instructions regarding certain looms. Martha Stewart was the 1st set i got, and i could not do anything with them. Until, i learned on other looms. Her's are made nice, i like that i can make different sizes, but i threw the instructions out! I've also posted the best way and easiest. But please remember i'm self taught. Have been doing this for 5 years now. So what works for me, may not work for some! I will be teaching a class, on how to loom a scarf, so fingers crossed. No bragging, but i have had no problems with the end products durability, washability or life span. I have no problem with showing and telling people how i loom, and i welcome suggestions !!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Kaytona, your bag is nice & roomy and it is very hard to find a decent pattern which comes out as big as yours which still looks attractive to the eye. Great crocheting for a first effort, you are off & running now. I have just downloaded one a few days ago which looks big but
haven't tried it yet. Is your patten available as a free
pattern on a website? I am sure others would like to know.
Thanks
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanx for your compliments Moisey, always nice to hear from an expert!
The pattern is from Phentex and there is no website on this lable as the person who gave me this wool, said it's very old. I'll take a pic, if anyone recognizes it, maybe they could state the website. Phentex is also known as slipper yarn. Hope the photo comes out.


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi. Love the idea of the loom being so quick. What is the name of the first loom? I have never seen one like that. Where did you find the first loom and are there instructions? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Kaytonah: If you type in on Google or Ask, the following:

Phentex Slipper & craft yarn patterns for crochet.com

this is what comes up, if you go down to number nine on the
list shown:
Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn (by Bernat) Yarn/Free Knitting

and click on it you end up at Yarnspirations/Bernat (etc)
and get the normal free patterns available as you do in a
weekly newsletter. There are loads of patterns for knitting
and crochet & we may have to go looking a fair bit to find
or not find, your bag pattern. You can select different
options such as knitting/crochet, type of yarn etc & the world is our oyster. No 11 on the list gives you U tube tutorials which includes one on looming, I notice or indeed
cooking, if you are in the mood!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

looming seems like a great way to make something quickly


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Just wanted to show a picture demonstration of simple yarn over peg.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanx S. Girl 
Although i cannot knit, i sometimes can mimic patterns i see, by making my own up for the loom. Example, was a baby sleeping sack, knityed, so i just loomed it and whip stiched and crocheted the bottom and an edging.! So knitting pictures inspire me.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I have just been looking at the Lions yarns site & if you go
in & click on patterns, a drop box offers many types of patterns including looming. I have just saved some in my
files. There is a good choice, so please have a look when
you get time. They are good photos of your work and you are
certainly getting my interest in this type of knitting as I
have "gone off" normal knitting so may start looking at buying one at Spotlight Stores soon.
Thanks again,
Moisey


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

No problem Moisey!
Can you give me the Lion yarn site? I've never heard of it.
Thanks


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Just type in Lion Brand Yarns.com
and they will come straight up & choose about the middle of the page saying Lion free patterns etc. click on Patterns & drop box
shows looms etc.
Have fun.
Moisey


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

All these pages about looming are prompting me to search out my looms again and have another try. After making a ridiculous dolls beanie the looms were chucked to the back of a cupboard and left there. Time to rescue them.


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes please do. So rewarding !


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> All these pages about looming are prompting me to search out my looms again and have another try. After making a ridiculous dolls beanie the looms were chucked to the back of a cupboard and left there. Time to rescue them.


I am thinking the same thing. Lol hope I have better success this time.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Decided to take looms on holiday to Wales. We , DH and I , are taking DGD on holiday for a week. So we could learn together as I do have a book and there are sure to be u tube videos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi everybody, I'm here in KP also. Just learned of this group! Yay! 
I also do crochet, needlepoint & Huckweaving. Looming is my newest 
baby. I'm Finally making an afghan for myself. Hopefully, I'm 
gonna get to learn Socks! 
So much to do, so little time! 
Happy to be here


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

As we all know, U can learn Loom knitting on a Youtube. 

www.knittingboard.com. A fabulous site with Everything to get U started. 

I learn between the 2 . 

Yes, pull out / find those Looms! &#128522;


----------



## kaytonah (Aug 9, 2014)

Deana, wow beautiful colours. Very happy to meet a fellow loomer.
Awesome pics. Would be nice to share some odeas!
Awesome !


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Katonah, 

&#127801;. Yes, it's always nice to meet another Loomer. Thank you liking the colors, this is my first project. I practiced a few stitches before I began. My next adventure will be making Socks. I would be happy to share ideas.


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Dear Janana, 

Plz pull out those Looms! I'm begging U &#128522;. 

We can all learn from one another. One stitch becomes two... And so on! 


If I can learn this, anyone can. U can do this too! &#127801;


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

IB Soul Searcher said:


> Dear Janana,
> 
> Plz pull out those Looms! I'm begging U 😊.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Guess what? I purchased some round looms and am working on a child size hat. So far so good.


----------



## AbigailN48 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

